# 2010 Memorial Day Tournament - Winner is Brine!



## Jim (May 26, 2010)

*THE SECRET ITEM THAT MUST BE INCLUDED WITH THE FISH IS......A KEY!*


*Read this this whole thread please!*  

*Dates:* This Tournament starts Friday May 28, 2010 and ends Monday May 31, 2010 at Midnight of your time zone. That gives you 4 days to catch some fish.

*Species:* Largemouth, Smallmouth Bass, and Spotted Bass
*Bait used:* ANYTHING GOES (no snagging)

*Rules:* A secret item must be included with a picture of your fish, and that item will be announced Thursday night May 27, 2010 around 8PM. *This is mandatory.*

Biggest Bass will win this Tournament, and all pictures must be submitted here. One Entry per contestant.

You have up until Monday May 31, 2010 at Midnight of your time zone to submit your biggest fish.

I will choose the winner and If I can't decide who's fish is the biggest, the other Mods will help me decide.

*Prizes:* The winners gets the highly sought after fancy plaque :LOL2:, and a $50 gift certificate of your choice to any one of our board sponsors, or two $25 gift certs to different Sponsors! :beer:

*The Cut-off Date for New Members for this tournament will be May 1, 2010,* And only active members can participate. That means you have had to have joined BEFORE May 1, 2010 and you have made an attempt to stick around and make a few posts.

If you have any questions ask away or PM me.

Let's keep this thread tournament related. 

*Disclaimer:* I reserve the right to change anything I want at anytime in regards to these Tournaments because.



*Second Chance winner:* Everyone who submits an entry even if it is not a winner will be entered into a raffle to win a Don Minkler internal spinner crankbait provided by board Sponsor BYOB fishing. These cranks are very unique.


----------



## Jim (May 26, 2010)

*Brine is officially declared the 2010 Memorial Day Tournament winner!*

Congrats Brine! That was a Monster Size Bass!

Second Chance Winner pulled Randomly with "The Hat" Program is: Poolie

Third Chance Winner pulled Randomly again with "The Hat Program is: Codeman


*I want to thank the Guys that took the time to go fishing and post a picture!* :beer:
BassAddict
MajorPede
BYOB Fishing
Poolie
Brine
Cali27
Fish Devil
Codeman
Robr3004
Wasilvers
bearsphan3.14
Kreuger - For that awesome Bluegill! :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## Jim (May 27, 2010)

*Additional prizes being rewarded to the winner:*

*Nevilizer has decided to throw in a free DVD conversion of up to 2 hours of video into the pot. The member will just have to pay shipping.*



 


*Matt at BYOB has thrown in a custom painted Don Minkler internal spinner crankbait.*



 


*In addition*:
Second Chance winner: Everyone who submits an entry even if it is not a winner will be entered into a raffle to win a Custom painted Don Minkler internal spinner crankbait provided by board Sponsor BYOB fishing. These cranks are very unique.

Nevilizer has decided to throw in a SECOND DVD conversion of up to 2 hours of video into the pot. The member will just have to pay shipping.[/b]


Third Chance winner:CaptainAhab has decided to throw in package of baits(Your Choice) to the raffle.



 


*You can still win something if you submit a tiny fish!*


----------



## albright1695 (May 27, 2010)

Great contest! Time to break out them big fish baits!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 27, 2010)

This blows.. I have to prefish for a tournament this weekend.. on a lake that I still can't figure out :?


----------



## Nevillizer (May 27, 2010)

Jim said:


> Additional prizes being rewarded to the winner:
> 
> *Nevilizer has decided to throw in a free DVD conversion of up to 2 hours of video into the pot. The member will just have to pay shipping.*



Update: We will produce and convert 2 DVD's (up to two hours each) from your provided home movies in any digital format (tape or disc).Winner will only have to pay shipping to/from. Thats a $60 value.


----------



## Codeman (May 27, 2010)

Well I might just have to give it a shot this year. I do not bass fish for the most part but I've been wanting to start anyway.


----------



## wasilvers (May 27, 2010)

Nevillizer said:


> Update: We will produce and convert 2 DVD's (up to two hours each) from your provided home movies in any digital format (tape or disc).Winner will only have to pay shipping to/from. Thats a $60 value.



Wow, I really gotta get on this - I have tons of tapes to convert! Gotta get the big one now :!: 

Is is really only $30 a DVD to have it converted? Seems like a steal :shock:


----------



## wasilvers (May 27, 2010)

I visited Gander during lunch today and picked up some (supposedly) killer baits. I've never fished them before, so we'll see how the bass like them Saturday.


----------



## Truckmechanic (May 27, 2010)

I know where there is some really big 10 -12 inchers so look out... :LOL2:


----------



## biggun1979 (May 27, 2010)

I am in i got a good fishing partner my son he is 2


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 27, 2010)

Damn - I am going drum fishing :evil: 


But - I will add to the prizes with a pack of JDBaits soft plastics - for the 3rd place winner!

Pick whatever pack you want and i will have them sent to you. As an added bonus BassAddict will send you a naked photo of himself #-o


----------



## D-Man (May 27, 2010)

LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL2:


----------



## BYOB Fishing (May 27, 2010)

Jim said:


> *Matt at BYOB has thrown in a custom painted Don Minkler internal spinner crankbait.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't want to burst your bubble, but the lure won't be custom. I'm painting up a Clinton Lake Shad version for this contest. I'll post a photo once completed!

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## shamoo (May 27, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict will send you a naked photo of himself #-o


I already have one!!!!!!!, Can you say 2" grub? :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 27, 2010)

shamoo said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict will send you a naked photo of himself #-o
> ...




:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 27, 2010)

Captain Ahab said:


> Damn - I am going drum fishing :evil:
> 
> 
> But - I will add to the prizes with a pack of JDBaits soft plastics - for the 3rd place winner!
> ...


You trying to scare people away :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (May 27, 2010)

shamoo said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict will send you a naked photo of himself #-o
> ...



Since that photo was taken bassaddict has learned to use photo shop so the recipient of said photo will not be disappointing! Oh yea Moo ill send another one out to you too!!!! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac (May 27, 2010)

Should have known, Ill get half a day sunday to try and catch one anyway... 

Any of you VA guys hitting Langley this weekend for the usar pro cup race, Im on the #59 car, Im the jackman.. Stop and say hi..


----------



## skimsucka (May 28, 2010)

I cant wait to be eligible to enter one of these theirs no local clubs or decent little contests close by. I really like this format you all have going on here! Good luck to everyone going for the WIN


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2010)

Prizes updated! :beer:

Thanks to all the sponsors. 

3 chances to win something now! =D>


----------



## perchin (May 28, 2010)

I'm going to stop at a couple spots on the way home from work today.... shore fishing in my office clothes :mrgreen:


----------



## wasilvers (May 28, 2010)

perchin said:


> I'm going to stop at a couple spots on the way home from work today.... shore fishing in my office clothes :mrgreen:



Ditto that, except I'm going during lunch. McDee's in one hand, pole in the other - what a sight.


----------



## cali27 (May 28, 2010)

anyone get any today? Im not going out until Sunday.


----------



## redbug (May 28, 2010)

wow I can finally get in on this... I got a new phone that tethers my laptop to the internet
i will get to my farm in Marion on Monday morning that gives me a few hrs to land a hawg...
good luck to everyone and thanks to the sponsors
i will be throwing some JD BAITS frogs


----------



## wolfmjc (May 28, 2010)

:roll: now if i can just get a chance to fish..........good luck everyone!


----------



## RStewart (May 29, 2010)

Jim, do we post pics here or email them to you? Wife and i are fixing to head out.


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2010)

stew6371 said:


> Jim, do we post pics here or email them to you? Wife and i are fixing to head out.



Post your best here! :beer:


----------



## BassAddict (May 29, 2010)

Well heres my best so far, and for me its a good sign. This is the first creek bass I have caught since the fish kill we had 2 summers ago. Hopefully tomorrow night ill be able to get back out and catch a contender!


----------



## Majorpede (May 30, 2010)

If I am eligible here's my best from today, if not that's for a good reason to tell the wife why I had to fish all day LOL. Can you believe she actually asked to see this thread? Women!! oh well I got to fish.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (May 30, 2010)

Caught on the BYOB bluegill crank. Nice, wide, 15" fish.


----------



## poolie (May 30, 2010)

Well, nothing to win a tournament with, but caught four about this size today so at least I didn't zero. The JDBaits mP worms in junebug seem to be the ticket. First half of the morning I threw the motoroil color with little results. I switched to the junebug and even though the size wasn't there, the bite was.

... now where's their momma?


----------



## Brine (May 30, 2010)

I had 4 hours to fish to enter this thing... On the lake at 7 and off at 11.

5 dinks with one goodun :mrgreen: 

Good luck to rest of the TinBoat nation!


----------



## cali27 (May 30, 2010)

heres the best I could get today.


----------



## fish devil (May 30, 2010)

:twisted: Caught this solid fish today pitching a Brush Hog into a submerged branch....


----------



## Codeman (May 30, 2010)

Well nothing to compete with what was already posted. But my brother and I hit the slough for about 2.5 hours and caught 23 bass. This being the biggest by just a little. All were in the 1 3/4, 2lb size, not real long but pretty thick. That was fun, why is it I've been Crappie fishing so much and ignoring the bass? Not anymore.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 30, 2010)

cali27 said:


> heres the best I could get today.







Yeah but you wear crocs so you lose.



:lol: jk man... the max4 makes up for it


----------



## poolie (May 31, 2010)

My effort to better the dinks I caught yesterday was just didn't happen. The storms that have rolled through here the past couple days just didn't do much for the bite. I'm surprised I didn't catch a 10 pounder this morning though... I left the camera at home.

Congrats to the nice entries I've seen so far and of course thanks to Jim for a fun tournament!!!




poolie said:


> Well, nothing to win a tournament with, but caught four about this size today so at least I didn't zero. The JDBaits mP worms in junebug seem to be the ticket. First half of the morning I threw the motoroil color with little results. I switched to the junebug and even though the size wasn't there, the bite was.
> 
> ... now where's their momma?


----------



## robr3004 (May 31, 2010)

Here is my biggest for 4 hours of fishing this morning.


----------



## wasilvers (May 31, 2010)

Behold the Beast! Caught in 45 minutes of fishing while testing out the boat after the rebuild. What a great day!






Thanks for the tourney and reason to get out fishing!


----------



## BaitCaster (May 31, 2010)

Dang! Bass season doesn't open here in Southern Ontario for another 4 weeks! #-o 

Can we do this again July 1/4 long weekend?

Nice catches guys!


----------



## kkrueger (May 31, 2010)

Never caught a big enough bass to be a contender in this contest but thought I'd add a couple pics from the weekend.

The bluegill is right at or just over 12 inches. I've caught several between 10 and 12 but this guy is my biggest and our lake record so he's on his way to the taxidermist.


----------



## BassAddict (May 31, 2010)

Please disregard my previous entry, caught this guy with hours to spare off a JDBaits 4" Electric Grape stickbait.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Please disregard my previous entry, caught this guy with hours to spare off a JDBaits 4" Electric Grape stickbait.




Damn BA - what a time for you to get into a nice fish

Congrats :beer: \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


----------



## Brine (May 31, 2010)

krueger,

That is a monster gill. 

Nice rainbow too =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (May 31, 2010)

not eligible, but what the hell


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2010)

Everyone eat there wheaties this weekend? 


Where are all these Big fish coming from? 

BA, Nice Bass brother! :beer:

Kreuger....You fishing near a nuclear power plant? I have never seen a Gill that big....Ever! :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> Dang! Bass season doesn't open here in Southern Ontario for another 4 weeks! #-o
> 
> Can we do this again July 1/4 long weekend?
> 
> Nice catches guys!



Probably! 8)


----------



## BassAddict (May 31, 2010)

Jim said:


> Kreuger....You fishing near a nuclear power plant? I have never seen a Gill that big....Ever! :LOL2:



<----------------- Examines picture for 3rd eye :shock:


----------



## poolie (May 31, 2010)

Brine said:


> krueger,
> 
> That is a monster gill.
> 
> Nice rainbow too =D>



That's thing is HUGE! Bigger than the bass I caught this weekend ;-)


----------



## Brine (May 31, 2010)

Jim said:


> I have never seen a Gill that big....Ever! :LOL2:



Ever seen the Georgia Giants? :shock:


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 31, 2010)

Congrats on the nice fish, guys.

I had some much larger than that but they were all caught with a barbed arrow and not of the bass variety. :lol:


----------



## jigster60 (May 31, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Nice catchin fellers......................Ole Jiggy hasn't been feeling none to perky lately or I'd be givin a run for the money.......Mebeee :lol: .............................................................................JIGGY


----------



## poolie (May 31, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> =D> =D> =D> Nice catchin fellers......................Ole Jiggy hasn't been feeling none to perky lately or I'd be givin a run for the money.......Mebeee :lol: .............................................................................JIGGY



Jiggy, hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 1, 2010)

Hope you feel better Sir Jiggy!


Congrats to all the entrants - we will have more of these contests and expect to see me in the money next time #-o


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats on the fish folks! =D>


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2010)

Just waiting for one more unbiased opinion on whose fish was the biggest and then I will spill the beans.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 1, 2010)

Brine's looked biggest to me.


----------



## perchin (Jun 1, 2010)

Brine's


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 1, 2010)

Brines all the way!


----------



## poolie (Jun 1, 2010)

There were some ones submitted (mine not included), but Brine's entry is a PIG!


----------



## poolie (Jun 1, 2010)

poolie said:


> There were some ones submitted (mine not included), but Brine's entry is a PIG!



There were some nice ones submitted...


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 1, 2010)

Brine's fish hands down. That thing is a hog.


----------



## Majorpede (Jun 1, 2010)

Another vote for Brine's. Great fishing everyone, I definitely know now that I want to do some local tournaments ma-bee try to get a co angler seat or something.


----------



## cali27 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is the top 5 IMO

1- Brine
2- Bassaddict
3- Fish devil
4- Cali 27
5- Robr3004


----------



## Codeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Nothing against Brine but I'm not sure that Fishdevil's isn't bigger. Compare hand sizes on those 2. Fishdevil's pic needed to be better positioned. That being said I'd be thrilled with either one. LOL


----------



## Codeman (Jun 1, 2010)

I just went back and looked at the front runners again, Dang glad I'm not the one trying to choose a winner. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2010)

Winners announce in the second post! =D>


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats! Awesome fish entered here! I think Brine's fish could have eaten mine and still been hungry :LOL2:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats Brine, Poolie & Codeman. Jim is the man =D>


----------



## poolie (Jun 1, 2010)

I was coming to send a congratulations to Brine and I see my name mentioned as well... sweet!

Congrats to all who participated. Don't know about you guys, but my life is just too busy to squeeze in a real tournament but maybe once a year, so these things are a lot of fun.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Very Cool! Thanks Jim for putting it on.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats to Brine ,Poolie and Codeman. 

Nice PIG you got there Brine!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 1, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Congrats to Brine ,Poolie and Codeman.
> 
> Nice PIG you got there Brine!




Way to go guys!!!!! I went fishing yesterday but didn't even get a bite!!!!! That's why they call it fishin and not catchin.


----------



## kkrueger (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats to the winners. We had a lot of fun with this. Had to run back up to the house a couple times I didn't wanna be on the water without the camera. My 6 month old daughter even let me borrow a toy key.

- Kevin


----------



## Brine (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Great to see that some more of you other than me were able to get out on the water over the holiday weekend, and congrats to everyone who was able to submit a fish pic. It was my lucky day. 

Special thanks go out to Jim and our participating sponsors for allowing the opportunity. =D> 

Lastly, and in recognition of the holiday weekend, I'd like to give a big "Thank You" to all those who are serving or have served in our military and will dedicate this win to all of the fallen soldiers who also enjoyed wetting a line when not protecting our country and gave their lives so that I might have this opportunity.

:USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: 

I am blessed in many ways. 

Thanks again folks,
Brine


----------



## fish devil (Jun 1, 2010)

:twisted: Congrats to Brine!!!! Thanks JIM for putting on this contest. My fish weighed 4lbs 5ozs. It was caught a little after 12:00PM on Sunday on a green pumkin/red flake Zoom Brush Hog rigged on a Owner 5/0 hook. The bait was pitched deep into a laydown and the fish struck it on the fall. The setup used was a custom Daiwa pitching/flipping rod with a TD zillion 7:1 reel, 50lb braid-Trilene Big Game.


----------



## G3_Guy (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice Catch Brine! Congrats on winning! [-o<


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats to the winners! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats Brine, and all the rest of the winners =D> =D>


----------



## BassNBob (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to Jim and all sponsors.


----------



## robr3004 (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats Brine!!!


----------



## Hanr3 (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats, nice win.

Maybe I can get in on the next one. Spent the weekend working, remodeling my brothers basement.


----------



## jigster60 (Jun 2, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Brine you D-man..........................................................JIGGY


----------



## jigster60 (Jun 2, 2010)

jigster60 said:


> =D> =D> =D> Brine you D-man and congrats to Poolie and Codeman as well.....................................................................JIGGY


----------

